
Twitter's CEO downplays chatter about possible acquisition - artsandsci
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-twitter-m-a/twitters-ceo-downplays-chatter-about-possible-acquisition-idUSKCN1FX2VD?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews
======
downrightmike
Not a surprise, they finally showed they can make money.

